# Hindi/Urdu : fii(फ़ी)



## lafz_puchnevala

So now there should be a context as well for each thread... As I have mentioned numerous times before, this is a standalone word. Perhaps the context is everyday usage at home or with family and friends. As a similar thread was deleted, I would appreciate the members who have replied to repeat their comments here again.  

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

You are saying 'har'. Does it then also mean 'every' or 'each' also? Eg fii saal main Eid aur Diwali manaata hun. Maybe it means 'per'. Eg fii chatr ko ek qalam diyaa jaaegaa. A pen is to be given per student. Can also mean Each student will be given a pen.


----------



## Alfaaz

You've already explained your situation, but still just in case your thread doesn't get deleted again, you should maybe try to find context...somewhere online perhaps, Google.

fii is from Arabic and basically means "in" as explained by forum member BelligerentPacifist in the deleted thread. 

*Dictionary definitions: *
1. ہر ایک میں، ہر ایک سے، ہر ایک کے لیے۔
har aik mein, har aik se, har aik ke liye
1. کھوٹ، عیب، نقص۔
khoT, a'aeb, nuqs (not sure about this usage/meaning but guessing it is feminine)

*The English translation given is:*
in, into; during; of, concerning, in respect of; among, with, together with, along with; by for, on account of

Examples: فی الْحال، فی الْحَقِیقَت، فی زَمانَہ فی صَد، فی کَس، فی مِنَٹ

*fi*-a*l*-*Haal *= in the present = *filHaal*, similarly other compounds are joined/formed: fil-haqiiqat, fi zamanah, fi sad (percent, prateeshat in Hindi?), fi kas (fi aadmi=per person), fi minit (per minute)

Raftaar 25 meel fi ghanta hai : the speed is 25 miles per hour!


----------



## Alfaaz

> You are saying 'har'. Does it then also mean 'every' or 'each' also? Eg fii saal main Eid aur Diwali manaata hun. Maybe it means 'per'. Eg fii chatr ko ek qalam diyaa jaaegaa. A pen is to be given per student. Can also mean Each student will be given a pen.



Not just "har" but "har aik mein"-in every one; Good question, not sure...but probably not; 

I would say it can be translated as "per" at least when used as the following: fi sad-percent, fi minute-per minute, fi kas-per person, fi liter-per liter, fi-gaz-per yard, etc. 

It can be translated as "in" in phrases such as: فی الحقیقت fil haqiiqat- indeed, in truth, in reality, in fact, really; 

"main saalaanah Eid aur Divaali manataa hun" would probably sound better; 

Not sure about this one: "aik qalam diyaa jaaegaa fi taalib-o-taalibaah-e-ilm" One pen will be given per student.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> You are saying 'har'. Does it then also mean 'every' or 'each' also? Eg fii saal main Eid aur Diwali manaata hun. Maybe it only means 'each' in the context of 'per'. Eg fii chatr ko ek qalam diyaa jaaegaa. A pen is to be given per student. Can also mean Each student will be given a pen.



In the context of 'fii' to mean 'per-', one can say 'pratyok' or 'prati' in Hindi.


----------



## Alfaaz

> In the context of 'fii' to mean 'per-', one can say 'pratyok' or 'prati' in Hindi.



Thanks for the information! Let's wait and see what comments others might have...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Not just "har" but "har aik mein"-in every one; Good question, not sure...but probably not;
> 
> I would say it can be translated as "per" at least when used as the following: fi sad-percent, fi minute-per minute, fi kas-per person, fi liter-per liter, fi-gaz-per yard, etc.
> 
> It can be translated as "in" in phrases such as: فی الحقیقت fil haqiiqat- indeed, in truth, in reality, in fact, really;
> 
> "main saalaanah Eid aur Divaali manataa hun" would probably sound better;
> 
> Not sure about this one: "aik qalam diyaa jaaegaa fi taalib-o-taalibaah-e-ilm" One pen will be given per student.



Am I right to say that 'fii' then refers to 'in' and 'per' only in specific contexts ie the ones given by you and not for general use?


----------



## Alfaaz

> Am I right to say that 'fii' then refers to 'in' and 'per' only in specific contexts ie the ones given by you and not for general use?



Not sure...let's wait for others to comment.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> As I have mentioned numerous times before, this is a standalone word.



There is no such standalone word in Hindi. 

If you mean it to be prefix or suffix, please provide some examples of Hindi words having it like that.


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So now there should be a context as well for each thread... As I have mentioned numerous times before, this is a standalone word. Perhaps the context is everyday usage at home or with family and friends. As a similar thread was deleted, I would appreciate the members who have replied to repeat their comments here again.
> 
> Thanks!



You were going to provide a Hindi equivalent for your word queries when that word is an Urdu word only. So, if this is not a Hindi word, then you ought not to have "Hindi" in the title.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Am I right to say that 'fii' then refers to 'in' and 'per' only in specific contexts ie the ones given by you and not for general use?



Any expert's opinion on this?


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Any expert's opinion on this?


Far from being an expert, my opinion is that you have got it right. It is not to be used in other contexts. It is used in the contexts which Alfaaz has provided and not outside them. It is a part of idiomatic expressions.

You see how much a context can help?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Far from being an expert, my opinion is that you have got it right. It is not to be used in other contexts. It is used in the contexts which Alfaaz has provided and not outside them. It is a part of idiomatic expressions.
> 
> You see how much a context can help?



And talking about idiomatic expressions marrish SaaHib, in Urdu we have "fii nikaalnaa" to mean "to pick holes in", "to find fault unnecessarily" etc.


----------



## marrish

Thanks for bringing forth this expression!


----------



## Alfaaz

> 1. کھوٹ، عیب، نقص۔
> khoT, a'aeb, nuqs (not sure about this usage/meaning *but guessing it is feminine*)





> And talking about idiomatic expressions marrish SaaHib, in Urdu we have *"fii nikaalnaa"* to mean "to pick holes in", "to find fault unnecessarily" etc.


 
fii nikaalii jaati hai yaa nikaalaa jata hai? masculine or feminine?


----------



## omlick

from Platts:  I knew the word for per cent begins with fii,  fiisad, it is popular in Hindi as well as Urdu.

A 
في _fī_, prep. In, into; during; of, concerning, in respect of; among, with, together with, along with; by; for, on account of, &c.;—each, for each, per (e.g. _fī ṣad_ or _ṣadī_, 'per cent.'; _fī sāl_, 'per annum'; _fī man_, 'per maund'; _fī rūpīya_, 'each rupee, per rupee,' &c.);—(in Urdū) s.f. Something hidden or behind; something amiss; a defect or flaw; an intrigue (e.g. _is bāt meṅ kućh fī hai_):—_fiʼl-badīha_, adv. Readily, quickly; extempore; without premeditation or deliberation, off-hand; spontaneously;—_prima facie_:—_fiʼl-jumla_, adv. Upon the whole; in brief; in effect:—_fiʼl-ḥāl_, adv. At the present time, now; presently; instantly, immediately, directly, on the spot:—_fiʼl-ḥaqīqat_, adv. Really, truly, in reality, in effect, in fact, indeed:—_fiʼl-faur_, adv. Quickly, instantly, immediately, directly, &c.:—_fiʼl-mas̤al_, adv. Allegorically; for example:—_fiʼn-nār_, In the fire; in hell:—_fiʼn-nāri waʼssaqari_, In hell flames:—_fiʼl-wāqěʻ_, adv. Of a truth; in fact, indeed, really, certainly, very true:—_fī-mā_, In that which; as to what:—_fī-mā-baʻd_, In that which is after, in what follows; as to the future; henceforth:—_fī-mā-bain_, As to what there is between (us, &c.); between; reciprocal:—_fī-mā-bain-ě-farīqain_, Between the two parties, _inter partes_:—_fī nikālnā_ (-_meṅ_), To find something wrong or amiss (in); to find fault (with), pick holes (in):—_fī-hi_, vulg. _fīh_, In him; in it; in that:—_fī-hā_, In her, or it, or that:—_fī-him_, In or among them.فياض faiyāẓ intens. n. fr. فيض; see faiẓ


----------

